# Mechanical advice



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Hi all!

I'm very exited about VapeCon!
I've been Vaping for just over 2 years now - Currently vaping Sigelei Fuchai 213 with BMI RDA!
I'm looking at buying my very first Mechanical mod at VapeCon, any advice on what mech mod you guys prefer and why and some advice before I buy one.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

i too am looking to get another mech mod at vapecon. 

few things that i can say is the basics.

* always make sure they have vent holes
* make sure you can lock the button especially if you plan on carrying this around
* if its a hybrid make sure your pin on your atty sticks out enough
* use the safest batteries that you can
* study your ohms law, or download a app  
* never discharge your battery to much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

I will make sure to check ohms law again. I use Tesiyi 45A 18650 batteries. Know of any better batteries?


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

Just a note dont every believe what is written on the battery. Those Tesiyi batteries are around 20A not 45A as they say on them. Check out a guy called Mooch, he has everything you need to know on batteries. Remember the higher the mah the lower the Amps generally. This is where knowing ohms law comes in and you need to calculate the lowest you can build so for the Tesiyi i would make a build that will not pull more than 18A to be on the safe side. If you would like to build lower than I would recommend getting some LGHB2 batteries, if you can find HB6's then get those. They have been tested by Mooch and are true 30A continuous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

@Quakes, the Tesiyi is a 25A battery. It's apparently a good 25A battery although I prefer to buy from manufacturers (LG, Samsung, Sony) whose ratings I can trust. If Tesiyi were just honest and rated it at its true 25A, I'd have no problem buying it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charel van Biljon (24/8/16)

If you are going to spend the money on a new mech mod, just do yourself another favour and get some Sony VTC4's especially if your going single tube mech mod.
Enjoy the mod and let us know what you get


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Thanks for the battery advice man, will do some research on it.


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

If I can get VTC4's at VapeCon I will get some, anyway need new batteries for my Fuchai aswell.


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

*Here is what Mooch has to say

SONYVTC4

Bottom Line*
This is a good 20A cell.
While the VTC4 runs cooler than other cells above 20A, like other cells it is still running way too hot. This is a 20A cell that can be forced to run at up to 30A if you're willing to accept a shorter cycle life and reduced margin for safety in case your mod autofires or your mech's button is accidentally pressed in your pocket.

While I have seen the Sony document that lists the CDR as 30A, that is in reference to the current level at which the protection circuitry should kick in. It is not a rating for normal cell operation. A graph in Sony's tech info document also points to the VTC4 not being a 30A cell...


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*LGHB2

Bottom Line*
A true 30A continuous discharge current (CDR) cell that runs a few degrees hotter than the LG HB6, the only other true 30A cell. The HB6 beats it for voltage but the HB2 lasts slightly longer.


The choice is yours...


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

LOL.... So dam difficult just to buy batteries........ I just don't want to buy the wrong batteries.


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

No not difficult. You just need to know how low you will be building and then buy batteries that can handle that amperage that you will be drawing and the LGHB2 and LGHB6 are the only true 30A batteries that i know of. If your build will not need more than 20A then you can go for the SonyVTC4 or LGHG2 or the Teyisi or or or....


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Well My current build is at 22A, so giess I need to go for LGHB2 or LGHB6.

Are they easy to find or not?


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

The HB6 i could not find those. I use the HB2 and they are easy enough to find. i dont know if i can mention names but I know that Vape Cartel as a lot of them


----------



## Charel van Biljon (24/8/16)

Here is another list, and it also shows the VTC4 for max rating for vaping to be 30A.
But I get what you say.


----------



## Kyli3boi (24/8/16)

@Charel van Biljon im not saying that you are wrong i agree the batteries can go to 30A its just that you will be doing so with less of a saftey margin and when it comes to mech mods i strongly believe in safety first so it is just my opinion. At the end of the day we all make our own decisions im just trying to help where i can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Safety is also the main thing I worry about, so I take advice from everyone with their own opinions and then I will compare everything. I apriciate all the great advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

@Quakes, Daniel DJLsb's battery guide should help you decide.


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Thanks RichJB, will go through it.

I take it there is no difference between mech mod brands? Or am I wrong?


----------



## RichJB (24/8/16)

Mech mods don't have regulating circuitry so it's all about the battery and your build. As Daniel says, your coil resistance on a regulated mod is irrelevant. For your Fuchai, as per Daniel's advice, any good 20A battery will let you vape up to 124W even with a near-flat battery at 3.1V. Considering your Fuchai only goes to 155W anyway, that's fine. Honestly, with a regulated mod, I wouldn't even worry. Just pop some 20A LG chocs or Samsung 25r batts in and let the mod worry about amps and volts. For a mech, though, you need to know what you're doing. Which is why I avoid them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (24/8/16)

Quakes said:


> I will make sure to check ohms law again. I use Tesiyi 45A 18650 batteries. Know of any better batteries?


I only use LG browns in my mech's


----------



## Spydro (24/8/16)

Mech's do require some basic knowledge to stay in the safe zone with most of them, but it's not rocket science. Don't let scare tactics stop you from trying mech's if you do want to start using them. By far more people have started vaping with mech's than those who started with regulated. I started with mech's 3.5 years ago, and I still prefer the mech vaping experience over vaping with my regulated mods. 

I doubt you'd find any of these available at VapeCon... I rate my VapourArt GP PAPS X's the top of the heap in tube mech's, but even my first very inexpensive Sigelei's 18000 series mech's would still get it done just fine with drippers or tanks. Reos are the top drawer box mech's IMO, and are my all time favorite mech's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (24/8/16)

Thanks for the advise!!!


----------



## Quakes (28/8/16)

Hi Guys...

I bought a VCM Mech mod at VapeCon. Want to try it out but not sure about the caps, got 2 caps and according to the net the one is a hybrid but both caps got the pin connector. Maybe the one is just extended? I just want to make sure that I can use the Fat Buddha on both caps as well as Limited rdta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/8/16)

Quakes said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I bought a VCM Mech mod at VapeCon. Want to try it out but not sure about the caps, got 2 caps and according to the net the one is a hybrid but both caps got the pin connector. Maybe the one is just extended? I just want to make sure that I can use the Fat Buddha on both caps as well as Limited rdta.


Looks like the cloners dont know themselves because both connectors look like 510 connectors to me. And if that is the case then doesnt matter which one you use, you'll be fine with both,


----------



## Quakes (28/8/16)

Thanks, Like I said, this is my first mech mod, I tried it out now but I have to hold the fire button for a few seconds before I get some vapor, why is that? I had the battery on charge so it is fully charged.


----------



## DoubleD (28/8/16)

Quakes said:


> Thanks, Like I said, this is my first mech mod, I tried it out now but I have to hold the fire button for a few seconds before I get some vapor, why is that? I had the battery on charge so it is fully charged.



what build have you got in there?

Double D's random Mech mods 101 snip-it: 

Use decent batteries eg: Sony, Samsung, LG - buy the best, no 'buts', the end.
Build for ramp up time: Build simple single/dual coils. I love a single 0.5Ω coil using 26g kanthal, ramp up time is awesome, battery life is awesome.
Keep your mech mod's contacts clean. Using a dielectric grease on clean contacts is a smart thing to do.


----------



## shaunnadan (28/8/16)

Quakes said:


> Thanks, Like I said, this is my first mech mod, I tried it out now but I have to hold the fire button for a few seconds before I get some vapor, why is that? I had the battery on charge so it is fully charged.



What's is your current build resistance and on your regulated mods what wattage were you using ?


----------



## Quakes (28/8/16)

I found out what my problem was, I used dual claptons, I now got dual 24G 6 rap kanthal and vape great. But thanks for the tips, I use Samsung batteries in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/8/16)

Quakes said:


> I found out what my problem was, I used dual claptons, I now got dual 24G 6 rap kanthal and vape great. But thanks for the tips, I use Samsung batteries in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 6wrap 24g is a good coil on a mechanical as you found out.mechs can give a great vape , be safe and enjoy!


----------

